# Hasbean Guatemala Finca San Sebastian



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

As above, one 250g bag roasted on the 18th available for the cost of postage (or local collection / meet) as I have too much coffee to get through at the minute.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'll take this please


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice one Cam. Pm me and we can sort it out.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Great coffee as well. I'm currently on this but it ain't going to last long!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

One of my faves this year, brilliant all-rounder


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmm sounds very interesting

Michael. I sent a PM late last night but not heard from you. Let me know how much to send you?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Michael, this arrived today safe and sound, thank you so much

Just tried a couple of shots.

This is a really nice bean, Loving it!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

CamV6 said:


> Michael, this arrived today safe and sound, thank you so much
> 
> Just tried a couple of shots.
> 
> This is a really nice bean, Loving it!


Try the pulped natural and natural versions - both also very nice


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

CamV6 said:


> Michael, this arrived today safe and sound, thank you so much
> 
> Just tried a couple of shots.
> 
> This is a really nice bean, Loving it!


Glad you received it OK Cam & glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I had some of the natural today. Very fruity and rich tasting. Loved it


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Just had a peek on the site though, it's an expensive one for hasbean!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

shrink said:


> Just had a peek on the site though, it's an expensive one for hasbean!


The natural process one is a bargain for the price. The pulped natural is simply stunning ....

Alternatively become an IMM subscriber and you get them all for a bargain price, like this weeks £15 a bag rarity ; )


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I have often been tempted to go the IMM route, I'm just not often one for changing coffees.. I'm only experimenting because I have a new machine hehe.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

shrink said:


> I have often been tempted to go the IMM route, I'm just not often one for changing coffees.. I'm only experimenting because I have a new machine hehe.


You can do direct debit and try it for a few weeks, the next 2-3 are crazy crazy good coffees!


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

I didn't realise you could sign up for just a couple, i thought it said minimum 12 weeks?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep the Direct Debit option does look good. If i didn't have so many beans on the go at the moment I'd be tempted to give it a whirl.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Yep the Direct Debit option does look good. If i didn't have so many beans on the go at the moment I'd be tempted to give it a whirl.


The £15 coffee this week is costing me £4.80 delivered bargain


----------

